# Rabiit Ears



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

I bought a cheap supposedly amplfied set of rabbit ears to hold me over until the new dish comes. It's hooked right into the TV. I get most local HD channels using this method. 

I am having reception problems at times - usually starts with audio drop out, sometimes video to. It seems to be affected by weather, people moving about the house and trafiic driving by in the street. I know this is probably to be expected because of the qualityof the antenna, but I've read that others have similiar problems with local OTA signals even with pro equipment. 

The question is, what's the best way to maximize reception with what I have? Should just getting it up as high as possible help? Pointing tips? TIA


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

You are living the experience of the indoor antenna. Anything metallic or with high water content (YOU) will cause reflections and signal drop out - that's why there are antennas on roof tops.

Place the antenna on the wall nearest the transmission towers. an unscreened window is best.


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks - that makes sense. I should be able to do this with about 10 ft extenstion, so that shouldn't be too much.


----------

